# One piece cable damascus



## Oberon (Jun 14, 2013)

Here is one of my one piece cable damascus knives...


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

That design is just awesome!


----------



## Oberon (Jun 14, 2013)

Saderath , thank you very much... It does feel quite nice in hand whether a forward saber grip or a reverse grip...


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

absolutely gorgeous ! Mouth watering craftsmanship !


----------



## Oberon (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you , such kind words Ruthie...


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!! That is beautiful. Well done sir. :bowdown:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Oberon said:


> Thank you , such kind words Ruthie...


entirely deserved!


----------



## Oberon (Jun 14, 2013)

At first I planned to fit it out with wood scales for the grip , but could not bring myself to cover up the cool patterns in the steel . I might do some sort of Japanese style of cord wrap though that could be removed at will...


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I totally agree. Although I love carved wood scales there are times when the metal should speak for itself !


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW, Damascus, ....... this is serious stuff. Thank you for sharing. Keep them coming. We're all enjoying your craftsmanship.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

amazing, That's some very unique work. I agree keep it up I'd love to see more


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

That is 1 amazing old school hardcore knife.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

Very Nice!! I had read about the cable forged blades and they say they aren't the easiest to forge successfully and the blades are exceptional.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Now you're talking! I'm always a bit skeptical about the use of the term Damascus by modern bladesmiths with their machine forged, symmetrical, consistent patterns, stainless steel and boring shapes, but that thing has a fantastic wild, stormy looking and organic pattern with a nice Levantine sort of shape to it. Good stuff!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

wow, that is a beautiful knife


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

In my honest opinion it looks very cool.

You have to be very gifted to be able to create such a beautiful knive.

We all really appreciate that you share these awesome pictures with us.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Holy Guacamole! That thing is HOT! Damascus is such an amazing metal. Very fine work with that beast.


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Lovely workmanship there. I look forward to seeing more of your stuff


----------



## Falconthrust (May 12, 2013)

Stunning and beautiful to say the least!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I leave you speechless friend :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is sexy and deadly to the point :naughty:


----------

